# Thermos Flask to fit standard bottle cage



## Distorted Vision (17 Nov 2015)

I was looking for a Thermos flask which has a cup rather than a sports cap for coffee. I couldn't find a cycling specific one does anyone know is this will fit a standard bottle cage:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Thermos-Sta...harcoal/dp/B013YMS8QS/ref=dp_ob_title_kitchen


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2015)

Why not the Raleigh one linked to further down the page, designed to fit a bottle cage


----------



## Distorted Vision (17 Nov 2015)

Well spotted. Shame its covered in naff graphics.


----------



## Neilsmith (17 Nov 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Why not the Raleigh one linked to further down the page, designed to fit a bottle cage
> 
> QUOTE].
> I couldn't see any info regarding it fitting a bottle cage, did I miss something? I was thinking of buying the Cube one but that has the sports cap.
> ...


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2015)

Distorted Vision said:


> Well spotted. Shame its covered in naff graphics.


Peel em off.


----------



## sight-pin (17 Nov 2015)

I think I've noticed small type stainless Thermos flasks that look as though they may fit a bottle cage in Tesco's, 
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/prod...teel+thermos+flask&newSort=true&search=Search

I have the larger Tesco's stainless flask which does seem to keep it's heat when I've used it in a cold open field for archery practise.


----------



## Distorted Vision (17 Nov 2015)

The 500ml Tesco flask seems to have just gone OOS.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2015)

I've got one of these http://www.kathmandu.co.uk/accessor...ion/vacuum-carabineer-bottle-dark-blue-1.html
paid a lot more for it. I use the carabina to clip it onto a bag, but it fits loosely in the bottle cage. A sock around it would stop it rattling.

I like it because under the waterproof lid, it's a travel mug, so you can just drink the contents through the small hole in the lid.


----------



## sight-pin (17 Nov 2015)

I'd pop down to one of the bigger Tesco's stores for a look first, maybe the best option.

Edit, Or one of the other options above.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Nov 2015)

I have a bike buddy which I use to attach a little flask that I bought somewhere.












kidds.jpg



__ Dogtrousers
__ 29 Nov 2014



Gill's Lap, top of Kidds Hill


----------



## mjr (17 Nov 2015)

Morrison's stocked a very similar looking 500ml flask that fits a bottle cage last summer.


----------



## Brandane (17 Nov 2015)

sight-pin said:


> I have the larger Tesco's stainless flask which does seem to keep it's heat when I've used it in a cold open field for archery practise.


 Do the arrows not puncture it?


----------



## bikepacker (17 Nov 2015)

I use a Thermos Ultimate 800ml in a Monkii cage.






My wife sometimes takes a 500ml flask in a standard cage using the cut off bottom of an old water bottle to stop it moving.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Nov 2015)

bikepacker said:


> I use a Thermos Ultimate 800ml in a Monkii cage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bet he took the alternative low level route.


----------



## bikepacker (17 Nov 2015)

No way, over the top is the only way to go.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2015)

bikepacker said:


> I use a Thermos Ultimate 800ml in a Monkii cage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, is that the only photo you have of that flask? Yeah, I'd post it too if I'd climbed that. I'm surprised you don't put this photo in every thread.

(is there one from the top with you looking a little bit tired?)


----------



## Distorted Vision (17 Nov 2015)

I just bought this in Wilkos:

http://www.wilko.com/flasks+travel-cups/wilko-flask-stainless-steel-500ml/invt/0233639

I need to buy some Velcro straps to secure and prevent it front rattling but it does fit my bottle wage well.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Nov 2015)

Do Thermos flasks attached to the frame of a bike actually work very well? I ask because years ago I noticed (when backpacking) that a Thermos kept in an outside pocket of a rucksack went cold far faster than one inside the rucksack (obvious really). I would have though that a Thermos (especially a metal one) would go cold really fast on a bike frame. Happy to be proved wrong!


----------



## Distorted Vision (17 Nov 2015)

My bike rides are only 2-3 hours duration so it actually only needs to stay hot for 1-1.5 hours.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2015)

G3CWI said:


> Do Thermos flasks attached to the frame of a bike actually work very well? I ask because years ago I noticed (when backpacking) that a Thermos kept in an outside pocket of a rucksack went cold far faster than one inside the rucksack (obvious really). I would have though that a Thermos (especially a metal one) would go cold really fast on a bike frame. Happy to be proved wrong!


All thermos flasks insulation is not metal (or glass) it's the layer of air+nothing, hence vacuum flask. Heat is lost through radiation, conduction, convection and evaporation. Your worry about the bike frame is that heat will be lost through conduction. But the metal that touches the hot liquid does not touch the outside. Here's a nice diagram.






If a flask gets warm on the outside, the metal contact will help it lose heat more quickly. But a flask that gets warm on the outside, has pretty well failed as a flask, and will lose heat quickly by radiation.

@Distorted Vision , I'll put my flask outside in the mild November weather for a couple of hours if you like, and let you know how hot it stays. I know when I use it at a coffee shop, and they say "we put extra hot milk in there" it's still too hot to drink an hour later.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Nov 2015)

Following @jefmcg 's excellent theoretical explanation, I can provide you with some empirical evidence.

Mmmmm. Yes













Elevenses



__ Dogtrousers
__ 16 Jan 2015



Including banana/peanut butter cake from ledomestiquetours.co.uk


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Following @jefmcg 's excellent theoretical explanation, I can provide you with some empirical evidence.
> 
> Mmmmm. Yes
> 
> ...


you are one extravagant gesture away from a pork pie and cake disaster. We need more responsible elevensesing!


----------



## G3CWI (17 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> If a flask gets warm on the outside, the metal contact will help it lose heat more quickly.



All flasks containing hot liquids get warm on the outside: fact. Your are confusing theory and practice. A flask on a bike is in a stream of (cold) air all the time. I would be astounded if it did not cool significantly faster than a similar flask all snuggly in a rucksack. However it is a matter of degree (pun intended) and an hour is likely not long enough for the increased rate of cooling to be significant.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2015)

G3CWI said:


> All flasks containing hot liquids get warm on the outside: fact.


Well, they all would be warmer on the outside than they would be if they didn't didn't have have warm liquid inside them, but I've got flasks that don't feel noticeably warm to the touch - I'd need two identical flasks side by side to tell it was warmer than is should be. A flask that _feels_ warm to the touch usually contains a liquid best described as tepid.


----------



## Brandane (17 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> All thermos flasks insulation is not metal (or glass) it's the layer of air+nothing, hence vacuum flask. Heat is lost through radiation, conduction, convection and evaporation. Your worry about the bike frame is that heat will be lost through conduction. But the metal that touches the hot liquid does not touch the outside. Here's a nice diagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That scientific stuff is all well and good; but I remember when I bought my first flask. The person in the shop told me it would keep hot things hot, and cold things cold. Well mine didn't quite work as expected when I went off to work the next day. Imagine my disappointment when I opened the flask and discovered that after just a few hours my chicken soup was no longer hot, and my rum and raisin choc-ice had melted .


----------



## psmiffy (17 Nov 2015)

Typical Scot - too mean to buy two flasks


----------



## raleighnut (17 Nov 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Typical Scot - too mean to buy two flasks


----------



## machew (17 Nov 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Typical Scot - too mean to buy two flasks


A true Scot would have one of these 
http://www.charliethebikemonger.com...ster---seat-mounted-hip-flask-cage-3598-p.asp


----------



## Postmanhat (17 Nov 2015)

I've got one of these, which should help

http://www.miniinthebox.com/bicycle-adjustable-bottle-holder_p1136481.html

Never thought about bringing a thermos before. Might give it a try on Sunday if it's as a cold as forecast


----------



## jefmcg (17 Nov 2015)

So I just did a quick test with my one of these. I filled it with boiling water and put it outside. Not against metal, and not very cold - Met office says it's 12C now. After 3 hours, the outside was cold to the touch (yay) and the liquid was very hot. Not scalding, just reduced enough to drink without burning the mouth.

(for £5, I might pick up another one if/when I pass a Kathmandu)


jefmcg said:


> I've got one of these http://www.kathmandu.co.uk/accessor...ion/vacuum-carabineer-bottle-dark-blue-1.html
> paid a lot more for it. I use the carabina to clip it onto a bag, but it fits loosely in the bottle cage. A sock around it would stop it rattling.
> 
> I like it because under the waterproof lid, it's a travel mug, so you can just drink the contents through the small hole in the lid.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Nov 2015)

machew said:


> A true Scot would have one of these
> http://www.charliethebikemonger.com...ster---seat-mounted-hip-flask-cage-3598-p.asp


I like the concept but I'd be worried about losing my hipflask, now if it sat on the handlebars where I could keep an eye on it. 
I keep mine in the zipped pocket of my cycling top.


----------



## mjr (18 Nov 2015)

G3CWI said:


> All flasks containing hot liquids get warm on the outside: fact. Your are confusing theory and practice. A flask on a bike is in a stream of (cold) air all the time. I would be astounded if it did not cool significantly faster than a similar flask all snuggly in a rucksack.


Maybe faster but I doubt it's significant in most applications. The main points of heat transmission will be the plastic mountings of the inner flask in the outer shell and they're usually tiny so the difference will be insignificant, plus the cap arrangement and a thick multipart metal and plastic cap on a bottle cage flask insulates better than the thin plastic ones on camping flasks. It's certainly sufficient to keep coffee scalding hot for 3 hours


----------



## G3CWI (18 Nov 2015)

mjray said:


> Maybe faster but I doubt it's significant in most applications



You would think that but the walking magazines often compare the heat retaining properties of vacuum flasks of broadly similar construction and get widely varying results.


----------



## G3CWI (18 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> flask that _feels_ warm to the touch usually contains a liquid best described as tepid.




Agree 100%!


----------



## jefmcg (18 Nov 2015)

jefmcg said:


> So I just did a quick test with my one of these. I filled it with boiling water and put it outside. Not against metal, and not very cold - Met office says it's 12C now. After 3 hours, the outside was cold to the touch (yay) and the liquid was very hot. Not scalding, just reduced enough to drink without burning the mouth.
> 
> (for £6, I might pick up another one if/when I pass a Kathmandu)


Just noticed the flask still sitting on the kitchen table, 15 3/4 hours after I filled it with boiling water. Water is still drinkably warm. That's better than most thermos flasks.


----------

